# Hindfoot arthrodesis



## HAPPYCODER (Jul 28, 2009)

Has anyone coded a hindfoot arthordesis? This is for a patient with post-traumatic arthrosis of tibiotalar and subtalar joint.


----------



## martnel (Jul 28, 2009)

Look at 28705.


----------



## DOVERRED (Jul 28, 2009)

if done arthroscopically it could be 29907...but really need to read the whole op note to be sure!


----------



## jdemar (Jul 31, 2009)

28705 is for pantalar: talus-calcaneal, talus-navicular and calcaneal-cuboid.

Depending on the op note and the joints involved I would look at 28725=talus-calcaneal; or 27870=tibia/talar/calcaneal.


----------

